# What was your first Animal Crossing game?



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

So we have people who have been playing since Population Growing, and we have had people who are new to the series. When did you start playing, and how did you discover the series?

I started with Wild World. Back in the day, my dad had the only DS in the house, and since it had a special game card, it was packed with many different games. We would all take turns with the DS, and he would let me and my brother try all the games. He downloaded AC:WW so that _he_ could try it, and he decided he didn't like it, and my brother never touched it. I asked if I could play it, and he let me. I reset his town (Which wasn't very developed anyways) and made my own characters. I made four of them, and pretended that they were siblings. I was attached to this game. I played it even though City Folk had already released, and I even got a software to hack it. (For fun, kids!)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 28, 2014)

Cube Crossing over here


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 28, 2014)

Game Cube, and also wrong board.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

This should go into the General Animal Crossing board or the ACNL board.
But, my first game was City Folk.
Played the Gamecube/N64 one first on an emulator a long time ago.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> Game Cube, and also wrong board.



oops


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2014)

ACGC. My brother got a GameCube around the time ACGC came out, so he decided to pick it up too.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 28, 2014)

acnl XD I'm surrounded by veteran crossers


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> This should go into the General Animal Crossing board or the ACNL board.
> But, my first game was City Folk.
> Played the Gamecube/N64 one first on an emulator a long time ago.



how did I forget about the AC boards on an AC forum?

(had recently sent a report requesting to be moved to the treehouse)


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> how did I forget about the AC boards on an AC forum?
> 
> (had recently sent a report requesting to be moved to the treehouse)



People tend to forget that it exists half the time.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 28, 2014)

Gamecube. It was also the first game I ever played, hence why the series holds a special place in my heart. :$


----------



## Fossildude747 (Nov 28, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> acnl XD I'm surrounded by veteran crossers



Don't worry, I started with New Leaf too!

I saw the commercial and didn't think much of it, my friend said he had it and said it was really fun. I decided to get it and I love it. My friend doesn't play anymore since he's bored with it lol. He doesn't even have the dream suit yet and he's bored with ti1


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 28, 2014)

I played the GameCube version, then I never played another Animal Crossing game until New Leaf.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Wild World. I hated it though after a while because I got all the fish and stuff and I could never connect to the internet anyways


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 28, 2014)

I first _played_ the GC version, but my first that I _owned_ was Wild World.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Nov 28, 2014)

Game Cube ^^ I'm hooked since then and I had every game. =)


----------



## nard (Nov 28, 2014)

New Leaf.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

You guys should've gotten into the series earlier, honestly.

*Still odd that Wild World is the best selling Animal Crossing game, yet New Leaf is some people's first...huh....


----------



## MayorSaki (Nov 28, 2014)

New Leaf c: I just bought it for fun, cause it looked cool..


----------



## stargurg (Nov 28, 2014)

my first was ACGC and i've been hooked ever since then. xD


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 28, 2014)

Animal Crossing: City Folk was my first after debating to buy it for several years, but then Nintendo dropped the price down to $20 in 2011 so I figured it was a great time to buy it and from then on I played the game actively for 2 years. About 2 and a half years later, I happened to go to a Goodwill that recently opened up in my town and went to the electronics section when I stumbled upon a Indigo GameCube. Me being the GameCube fanboy that I am, checked it out to make sure it was in proper order for a future customer before I walked on. I opened the disc cover and to my surprise, I happened to find a copy of an Animal Crossing GCN disc inside in very good working order. I secretly bought the GameCube with the disc inside and it has since became my favorite Animal Crossing game in the series. 

Due to eventually buying Animal Crossing: City Folk, it has helped get a little bit of job experience by working at an Animal Crossing wiki for 2 years and I met a few of my closest online friends there. It has also helped me manage my money a bit better in real life and to teach me to cherish friendships while they are still around. Animal Crossing is such a great underrated series and has since became one of my favorite video game series to date.


----------



## nammie (Nov 28, 2014)

the gamecube one. I remember none of us really got the point of the game back then though lol


----------



## unintentional (Nov 28, 2014)

New Leaf, because until then, my parents would tell me it was an 'adult' game.


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 28, 2014)

Gamecube! ^_^


----------



## Winkyccat (Nov 28, 2014)

wild world
^ and really lol I feel juvenile sometimes for playing and I'm 14 xD


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 28, 2014)

Mine was Wild World, one of the first DS games I got.


----------



## Mkay (Nov 28, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> I first _played_ the GC version, but my first that I _owned_ was Wild World.



Oooh! Just like me. I played WW up until I got NL.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

GameCube was my first!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2014)

City Folk... Good times. Gooooooooood tiiiiiiiiimmmmmes. *sigh*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 28, 2014)

Game cube was my first, I would spend hours and hours playing it. I remember my first town name, I named it after Arizona. I'm pretty sure I misspelled it, but I forget how I did. I joined TBT after I got WW, though.


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 28, 2014)

The Gamecube was my first. My, how things have changed since then.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 29, 2014)

ACNL. I was introduced to the game by my fiance and I have been hooked to the game ever since. I got the game during Christmas season so it's almost been a year now. Lol.


----------



## Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

Game Cube! I had two towns on two different cards so I could travel back and forth. I still pop them into my Wii once or twice a year and go say hi to everyone (TWIRP 4 EVER). More than I can say for Wild World...I don't even know where I put the cartridge. That town has to be a disaster.  I still pop in on City Folk too. I'm always freaked out by my CF mayor who looks like a little stubby gnome version of my NL mayor!


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 29, 2014)

New leaf, I got it with my ds about two months ago and I'm hooked. c:


----------



## Tao (Nov 29, 2014)

My first was New Leaf a few months ago. I've never really had an interest in the series and actually avoided it like the plague. Not sure why I bought it at all, but I'm glad I did :3


----------



## Pearls (Nov 29, 2014)

Wild World c: I have so many fond memories of that game. I had it on an R4 ds game and I had 4 characters c: my town was quite cool with paths and loads of flowers but then my favourite villager, Goldie moved away and everything went downhill and I stopped playing for ages. Then my R4 game broke and I got a new copy.


----------



## Dollie (Nov 30, 2014)

Gamecube version. I was about 8-9 years old when I played it for the first time. This game brings back so many fond memories.


----------



## wintersoldier (Nov 30, 2014)

mine was wild world... used to play that all the time in hs (specifically in class omg)


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 1, 2014)

I started out with Population Growing on GC. I still love that game. I've been a loyal player ever since. didn't get the wii version tho.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 1, 2014)

New Leaf. I was introduced to the Animal Crossing series by my friends. They wouldn't shut up about it lol.


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 1, 2014)

My first was WW. Can just remember the amount of time I used to spend playing it with my cousin. I could honestly say that I was even more obsessed with WW than I am with NL right now.


----------



## Goth (Dec 1, 2014)

My first was the gamecube one

I'm pretty sure when i first saw it and bout it the ds one was out so meh


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Wild World. I never grew up with a GameCube sadly, first game system was game boy advance SP then just the first ever DS.


----------



## maarowak (Dec 1, 2014)

I played AC for the first time at my cousin's. They had so many consoles, including a GC, that I assume now it was Japanese, since they had DnMe+. I remember playing it a lot during a summer vacation but never though about the game too much (it was in Japanese and I couldn't understand anything so lol didn't even know there was a US version)

My actual first game was Wild World. It has a fun history attached to it!

My dad travelled to Chicago and brought a few games for me (I'm from Brazil). I told him a few names, but wasn't expecting much, he was going there to a convention and stuff and I assumed he wouldn't have the time to buy stuff.

However, he did buy them!!!
He got every game in the list wrong haha, getting similar titles in all of them. I think he mistook ACWW for Harvest Moon. He was very apprehensive when giving me the games, asking if he got them right, I never told him the truth, because it was so sweet of him to actually go there and buy them for me, I wouldn't be a spoiled lil brat and say "yeah you got them all wrong"

sweetest dad 2k08

after that I fell in love with AC, bought the GC version for my Wii, bought City Folk as soon as it was released, and am now happily with NL! I really want to find a jp!GC and DnMe+ to play again one day.


----------



## ilovebob123 (Dec 1, 2014)

My first game was Wild world! I used to absolutely adore it!


----------



## JCnator (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm yet another Animal Crossing veteran coming in this thread, since I actually played the original Animal Crossing on GameCube back in late 2003. I started playing around the time Explorer's Day was being celebrated and had no clue that Tortimer would give me an exclusive item. One year after playing it, it ended up being too boring to me and I ended up selling it. Then, Animal Crossing: Wild World came to me in February 2006 and this is where the franchise ultimately became more interesting despite being a contested sequel. The online multiplayer component was pretty much the most essential feature and is staying in the franchise since then. If it wasn't for that feature, then I wouldn't come back to the franchise.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Animal Crossing on the Game Cube.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 3, 2014)

Wii!


----------



## Zombie_Girl (Dec 3, 2014)

*I started with Animal Crossing when it came out for the Gamecube.
I still remember how it was the coolest thing ever, lol. I still have it,
but New Leaf is my current obsession. (I have all AC games) The one
I have played least was CF because I recently got it and well nintendo
doesn't do wi-fi support for it anymore (despite it being the only AC for wii).*


----------



## Eldin (Dec 4, 2014)

Gamecube for me. Ah god I remember taking memory cards to my friends houses so they could "visit" my town.


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 4, 2014)

My first was Wild World, because it was easily accessible to me at the time. Now that I've played New Leaf I don't think I can go back, even for nostalgia purposes. I played the Gamecube version after New Leaf, and I didn't really get into it that much. 
Still haven't played City Folk to this day.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 6, 2014)

I started out with the GameCube game. It was kind of viewed as a collection of NES games at the time, and that's what first caught my attention. But the main game sounded fun too, and I ended up liking it even more than I expected.


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 6, 2014)

jvgsjeff said:


> I started out with the GameCube game. It was kind of viewed as a collection of NES games at the time, and that's what first caught my attention. But the main game sounded fun too, and I ended up liking it even more than I expected.



Wow, people actually viewed it as an NES collection? 
There's so much more content in Animal Crossing besides those!


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 6, 2014)

TaskBarR said:


> Wow, people actually viewed it as an NES collection?
> There's so much more content in Animal Crossing besides those!



Well maybe not exclusively, but I think the NES games were a big part in getting people to try out the game in the first place. IGN described Animal Crossing as "an NES game compilation and an addictive life sim a la Harvest Moon to boot." (link) Honestly, I might not have tried out Animal Crossing myself if not for the NES games.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 6, 2014)

Wild World. ^^ I got it because my cousins were playing it and I love cute animals. xD


----------



## meriwether (Dec 7, 2014)

ACGC. i was like 5 and didn't know how to read well. my first game ever!!! i just loved all the animals and doing favors for them. my 7 year old brother got all the gamecube games (he had a great taste) and i became obsessed. my name was M and our town was Jail. he would make me pick all the weeds in order to play ;;

ohhhh wild world was great. i saved up my money and bought it myself. i loved it so much, and recommended it to my best friend, and we would spend hours playing nonstop. i was always jealous because she could make her house look so pretty.

i played city folk quite a bit but then my wii stopped working soooo


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 7, 2014)

I first played Wild World. This thread would be more appropriate if there was a poll.


----------



## JJarmon (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been playing since Population Growing too, around the time it was released. I remember renting it from Blockbuster all those years ago and not sure if I'd even like the game, but I fell in love with it. Bought it the week after.


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 8, 2014)

My first Animal Crossing game was the GameCube one.


----------



## Cress (Dec 8, 2014)

City Folk was my first, but I've played all of them. The only one I don't own is Wild World.


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 9, 2014)

My first AC was the original Animal Crossing game for the gamecube. I discovered it at my Grandma's house, it was my older cousin's game and I made a save on there and immediately was so enticed and addicted by the innocent, adorable gameplay. That was back in 2001. In 2002, I got my own gamecube, bought my own game, and it's been that way ever since! I have every other AC game for every other console, NL being the current favorite. ;3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

ACNL I'm a newbie :3


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been playing since Wild World.

A relative got it for me for my birthday!!!


----------



## SouleatingSpycrab (Dec 9, 2014)

I started with the original Animal Crossing on GCN.  It was kind of funny because I initially had no interest in it, but my sister decided to borrow it from our cousin and I ended up playing it the most even though I don't remember being able to save since I had the regular memory cards and nowhere near enough space between them to make a town.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 9, 2014)

My first AC game was the GameCube version when it first came out. The only one I haven't played is Wild World. That kinda makes me sad. :/


----------



## candiedapples (Dec 10, 2014)

The only game I'd ever played was Wild World. I never owned a Gamecube, and for whatever reason I skipped City Folk even though I have a Wii.


----------



## charmed girl (Dec 11, 2014)

I first played Wild World, it was the very first game I brought with my first DS. After playing New Leaf I couldn't go back to wild world, I'd be entertained for hours playing NL but I haven't played it for almost a year now so I'd hate to see what my town looked like if I started playing again.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 11, 2014)

Wild world.


----------



## Li. (Dec 11, 2014)

My first Animal Crossing was the original one for the GameCube.


----------

